# Double Cream



## thrax

So we've had a fresh milk thread, how about one for double cream, or as the Americans call it, heavy cream. I have never seen true double cream for sale anywhere I've been in Spain (that is cream with a fat content of 48%). I know that it is possible to buy in quantity from catering suppliers but I wondered if anybody knew if it is sold anywhere at all.... :confused2:


----------



## xabiaxica

thrax said:


> So we've had a fresh milk thread, how about one for double cream, or as the Americans call it, heavy cream. I have never seen true double cream for sale anywhere I've been in Spain (that is cream with a fat content of 48%). I know that it is possible to buy in quantity from catering suppliers but I wondered if anybody knew if it is sold anywhere at all.... :confused2:


the highest fat cream I've ever seen is 35%


----------



## Pesky Wesky

thrax said:


> So we've had a fresh milk thread, how about one for double cream, or as the Americans call it, heavy cream. I have never seen true double cream for sale anywhere I've been in Spain (that is cream with a fat content of 48%). I know that it is possible to buy in quantity from catering suppliers but I wondered if anybody knew if it is sold anywhere at all.... :confused2:


If you ever find out please *DON'T* tell me. The only reason I'm not 15kilos overweight is 'cos I can't get good fresh cream here!!!


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> If you ever find out please *DON'T* tell me. The only reason I'm not 15kilos overweight is 'cos I can't get good fresh cream here!!!


you don't want to know about the ready-whipped frozen nata in Mercadona then?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

xabiachica said:


> you don't want to know about the ready-whipped frozen nata in Mercadona then?


 :nono: :hand: :nono:

But, I've got my hands over my ears so it's OK, I didn't hear you!!


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> :nono: :hand: :nono:
> 
> But, I've got my hands over my ears so it's OK, I didn't hear you!!




it's not quite proper double cream though - so you're OK


----------



## gus-lopez

xabiachica said:


> you don't want to know about the ready-whipped frozen nata in Mercadona then?


I use that when I have cereal ! Then sometimes I eat the rest :lol:


----------



## JohnBoy

Same problem here in Portugal too; 35% and that's it.

Sooooo, someone bought me a Kenwood mixer for Christmas and then I got a cream maker off Ebay. For some unknown reason Kenwood don't make them anymore. Now I can have single, whipping, double... whatever... whenever.

Happy to deliver Pesky Wesky. :eyebrows:

There is a product in supermarkets, made by Vahine and called Fixe Chantilly. It is a powder that you add to the 35% cream making it easier to whip. Something I was never able to achieve. Being Vahine it is a little dearer than it needs to be but since Lidl stopped selling a similar product there isn't much choice.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

JohnBoy said:


> Same problem here in Portugal too; 35% and that's it.
> 
> Sooooo, someone bought me a Kenwood mixer for Christmas and then I got a cream maker off Ebay. For some unknown reason Kenwood don't make them anymore. Now I can have single, whipping, double... whatever... whenever.
> 
> Happy to deliver Pesky Wesky. :eyebrows:
> 
> There is a product in supermarkets, made by Vahine and called Fixe Chantilly. It is a powder that you add to the 35% cream making it easier to whip. Something I was never able to achieve. Being Vahine it is a little dearer than it needs to be but since Lidl stopped selling a similar product there isn't much choice.


OMG there's a machine for making _*cream!!!???*_

If I die from heart disease, on your head be it!


----------

